

The Society of Mind (1988) - epenn
http://aurellem.org/society-of-mind/

======
DonGateley
I highly recommend taking LSD after digesting this book. Much of it is
reinforced by direct experience in that state. Agents and the turf wars among
them are made more apparent as the grip of the giant mythical "I" weakens.

Then re-read the book. :-)

------
andyjohnson0
There isn't much context here, so for those who are unaware of the book or its
author, it is worth reading the wikipedia page [1] and maybe a review such as
[2].

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Society_of_Mind](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Society_of_Mind)

[2]
[http://web.media.mit.edu/~push/ExaminingSOM.html](http://web.media.mit.edu/~push/ExaminingSOM.html)

~~~
zonotope
minksy also developed a theory later on about how emotions play into cognition
and intelligence and wrote [1] as kind of a sequel to SOM.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Emotion_Machine](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Emotion_Machine)

------
tokai
I haven't read this book, but from the Prologue it sounds somewhat like the
idea of metasystem transition from the book "The Phenomenon of Science" by V.
Turchin.

edit: I'm really confused about the downvote, what is wrong with pointing out
a work in a similar vein?

~~~
andyjohnson0
I thought your comment was useful and about learned something new (to me) from
it. Have an upvote from me.

------
whitten
Does anyone know how this work (Society of Mind in Hypertext) was able to be
published on the web?

I have the hardcopy at home and have for years. It provides a unique
perspective on some ideas about our minds.

